# Armor Auto-Jig Pocket Hole System?



## TwoRails (Jan 23, 2016)

Anybody use the Armor Auto-Jig Pocket Hole System? Is it any good? Do you like it?

I just heard about it from April Wilkerson’s just released video (link below) and it looks pretty cool. 

I have a Kreg system I bought, oh, 12-15 years ago and it work fine but the problem is I use it so infrequent that I have to re-learn it each time I use it by making a bunch of test holes to get things right. That makes the auto feature of the Auto Jig very appealing to me.

But then all the moving parts on the Auto Jig makes me a little apprehensive….

Thoughts? Comments? 

PS: I assume that Kreg screws will work with it. Anybody know for sure?


Armor Auto-Jig Pocket Hole System link:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...1RLX5&linkId=1fc1ecee06038632db42b62463dba571
April Wilkerson’s link:




.


----------



## GreyhoundGuy (Mar 18, 2017)

My first thought was that it was a fantastic system. Everything works well together, and seems to run smoothly. It definitely saves time and eliminates questions like, "Do I have the collar on the drill bit set right?"

My second thought was that the setup includes a LOT of moving parts. If one part goes down, then the whole system most likely goes down... and then you're left trying to set everything manually again.

Don't get me wrong, I would definitely like to give this a try. For my money (until some reviews come in after some heavy duty use), I'll stay with my Kreg.

-Joel


----------



## Packard (Jul 27, 2018)

I have the similar design Porter Cable unit. It is made from cast aluminum and is machined. It is much faster to use than my old Kreg unit. Very happy with it. It has been around a long time and has Porter-Cable to back it up. It is the same price as the Armor unit.

I just watched the Armor video. It looks to be a plastic knock off of the P-C unit. The P-C jig also auto adjusts. The P-C unit allows for different hole spacing. It includes a clamp, drill bit and two square drive bits. It is heavy enough to support most work, and can be screwed to a bench or wall. 

Given the price parity, the P-C jig would still be my first choice.

https://www.amazon.com/PORTER-CABLE...&sr=8-3&keywords=porter+cable+pocket+hole+jig


----------

